# Skip Mode for all late night talk shows please



## radiophone (Nov 20, 2018)

It seems kind of arbitrary that the late night talk shows that start before midnight have skip mode, and those that start after midnight do not. Please add skip mode so fans of SMeyers and TNoah
and JCorden can enjoy all that Tivo has to offer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I (almost) always have SM for TDS which starts at 11pm EST.


----------



## radiophone (Nov 20, 2018)

TDS starts at 12:05 PST, so that confirms how arbitrary the midnight cutoff is -- different time zones. I would hope that the cutoff could be related to similar programming rather than the airtime.


----------



## radiophone (Nov 20, 2018)

Please consider extending the cutoff so as to include all the major late night talk shows: Meyers, Corden, Kimmel, Fallon, and Colbert. In my time zone (pacific) Meyers airs at 12:37 and Corden is at 12:42.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I almost always have SM for Fallon, Kimmel & Colbert. I'm on the east coast. I guess in the two examples you posted that the Skip Monkeys only watch east coast feeds. I never get SM for those two, ever.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

radiophone said:


> Please consider extending the cutoff so as to include all the major late night talk shows: Meyers, Corden, Kimmel, Fallon, and Colbert. In my time zone (pacific) Meyers airs at 12:37 and Corden is at 12:42.


Agreed. You should suggest that to TiVo directly (it doesn't necessarily monitor posts here).


----------

